# [urgent] 90w ac adapter Rs 1800 from Dell vs 1000 from laptopcharger.co.in?



## Chetan1991 (Sep 21, 2012)

My Inspiron's AC adapter went off with a bang. Had been using it 2.5 years on avg 10 hours per day. Dell (at chandigarh) is selling the replacement Rs. 1800 while laptopcharger.co.in is selling for Rs. 1000.
Which one should I go for? Is the 1000 rupee one low quality for sure?
I use laptop on AC for very long hours.
Any other source selling at better rates?
Can buy from Chandigarh or online.
Anybody with experience?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2012)

thank your luck that you asked this question before buying.*many people don't know this but dell laptop can only use dell adapter & dell battery.if you use another adapter it will not charge the battery & if you use another battery it will not be charged by adapter.*also buy from flipkart as they sell original dell adapter at lower price.i bought dell 90w slim adapter for studio 1555 for 1300 while dell sell the same for ~1900.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 21, 2012)

This is the link to rs 1000 adapter:
Dell, Laptop Chargers, Laptop adapters, Inspiron Notebooks, Precision Notebooks, Precision Workstation, Studio Notebooks, Studio XPS Notebooks, Vostro Notebooks, XPS Adamo | laptopchargers.co.in
They're giving 3 month warrenty + cod.

Can the kaput adapter be repaired (taking in account rampant incompetence in our country) ? It died with a loud "chat" and tripped the mcb.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2012)

dell actually uses an identification chip inside adapter & a similar one inside laptop.only when the signal from these 2 chips match dell recognizes the adapter as its own & allow it to recharge the battery.even if adapter is repairable the chip most certainly isn't & in that case dell laptop will fail to recognize the adapter & will not allow it to charge the battery even if the adapter is working normally after repair(chip has nothing to do with power circuit it is there only for identification signal).also before buying make sure that model/part no. of adapter/battery is exactly similar or equivalent to your current dell adapter/battery(written on them,check dell website for compatibility or call dell customer care).


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 21, 2012)

flipkart is also providing only 3 months of warranty. I don't think they're selling genuine stuff.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2012)

they are selling genuine stuff.reason for 3 months warranty is because you are not buying directly from dell but from a 3rd party & at a cheaper rate.this is usual for such products.btw someone on flipkart commented that dell will give 1 yr warranty even if mentioned period is 3 months.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. Can't find any coupons for flipcart. you know any currntly working ones? BTW how do you know about the chip identification thing? Sounds similar to what the NES and original game carts used to have.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2012)

i faced a similar problem & searched a lot.i even found an article from an electronics engineer(USA) who successfully bypassed this by modifying the chip circuit in both adapter & laptop at home by using market available tools but obviously normal person can't do it.you can see for yourself if you cut the cord near adapter pin.there are 2 wires(black & white) for power & there is a 3rd thin green wire attached in the middle connected to the thin pin in the center of adapter pin.this green wire carries the identification signal.even if it is cut it won't affect the power & adapter will work fine but in absence of signal dell laptop will not identify the adapter as dell & refuse to charge battery.

working flipkart coupons are hard to find compared to other sites.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 5, 2012)

Reporting back, although very late.
Had to buy from a Dell reseller. Flat Rs. 1800. But it has 1 year warranty, so I guess its worth the price. Working like a charm, and the light ring is extra bright.


----------

